# Stand Up Paddle Boarding Poodle ... she keeps her paws dry with a little trick...



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Tofu is adorable,
And so calm on the board! Can Tofu swim? 
I wish I could get my spoo's to swim. They love the water but seem to have become more like sinkers than swimmers. I would so love to take them out on my boat but if something happened it would just be me to rescue them. They could be a problem. I'm thinking I'll get them some life vests as a training exercise. 
Anyway, thanks for sharing the great pic's! 
Have a great summer,
Jcris


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, I'm an excellent swimmer. If your dog or your person isn't a strong swimmer they should wear a life jacket.

Here are some available and inexpensive dog life jackets:

https://sites.google.com/site/dave2kayak/help-support/products/dog-life-jacket

If your dogs are sinkers instead of swimmers, I definitely recommend you get life jackets for them.

If dogs are excellent swimmers like me, life jackets tend to slow them down when swimming.

Here are some more links with information about kayaking and stand up paddle boarding with your dog:

https://sites.google.com/site/thefastestpoodle/more-poodle-information/traveling-with-dogs/kayak-with-dogs

https://sites.google.com/site/dave2kayak/kayak-book/kayak-book-online/fx/fx1/kayak-dog

https://sites.google.com/site/dave2kayak/kayak-book/kayak-book-online/fx/fx1/sup-dog

Happy Paddling!


----------

